# سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس



## gana bity (24 فبراير 2013)

س.ج

Show Details

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة حبيباتي ان كل يوم أسأل عن حنة ماس لفرد وتنعيم الشعر أسألة كثيرة جدا، ففكرت اجمع أسألتكم الذكية فى موضوع واحد وأجاوب عنها للأفادة ولأختصار وقتي ووقتكم ويعلم الله انى اجبتكم بكل صراحة وأمانة ووضوح.
بسم الله نبدأ
س1- ماهى حنة ماس ولما تستخدم على الشعر؟
ج1-حنة ماس هى حنة طبيعية هندية لفرد الشعر المجعد والخشن والمموج وجعله كالحرير مدى الحياه.
س2-كيف مدى الحياه هل هناك حنة تفرد الشعر مدى الحياه؟
ج2- نعم حنة ندى ماس لايزول تأثير فردها مع السنين بل تدوم ان لم يطول الشعر ولهذا السبب بنعيد عالجذور مرة كل عام.
س3-مما تتكون حنة ندى ماس ؟
ج3-حنة ندىتتكون ماس من اعشاب المارو الهندي وخليط من الأعشاب الصينية والمصرية وزيوت هندية.
س4-هل حنة ندى ماس بها كيماويات ؟ ومادليلك على ذلك؟
ج4-حنة ندى ماس خالية تماما من المواد الكيماوية. والدليل على ذلك اننا لو استخدمناها على شعر مموج او مجعد دون عمل سشوار مسبق له لن تفرد الشعر أذا هى بها مادة تثبيت وليست فرد.
س5- شعري مصبوغ منذ شهرين هل استطيع ان استخدم حنة ندى ماس ام شعري سيحترق ويتقطع كباقي الحنن الأخرى؟
ج5- حنة ندى ماس تستخدم على الشعر المصبوغ حتى لو من ساعتين فقط وليس شهرين، والدليل على ذلك انكى عندما تستخدمين حنة ندى ماس باللون الباذنجاني او البني أطلب منك تفتيح الشعر قبل الحنة بيوم او بكم ساعة حتى يظهر اللون.
س6- شعرى مفرود كيميائيا او مملس هل استطيع ان استخدم حنة ندى ماس او سيتقطع شعري؟
ج6- تستطيعين تستخدمي حنة ندى ماس على الشعر اللملس والمفرود كيميائا" لأنها خالية من المواد الكيماوية.
س7- هل حنة ندى ماس تستخدم للأطفال ومن عمر كم ؟ وهل تستخدم للحامل أو المرضع دون مشاكل؟
ج7- تستخدم للأطفال من عمر عامان وانا بتفسي استخمدتها لأطفال العائلة من عمر عامان
وليس لها اثار جانبية لا على الحامل ولا على المرضع.
س8-هل تجعل الشعر يابس وتجعل أطرافه مدببة كالدبابيس؟
ج8-لا بل تجعل الشعر انسيابيا وكالحرير وكله طراوة ولمعة غير عادية.
س9-هل الحنة هذه بداخلها مادة العفص والحديدية؟
ج9-لا ليس بداخلها هذه المواد لا العفص ولا الحديدية ولا أي مادة كيميائية.
س10- هل استطيع بعد استخدامي لحنة ندى ماس ان استخدم السيشوار او المكواه او التكسير وهل اذا كسرت شعرى بالمكواه يعود لفرده ونعومته ام ينتهي فرده؟
ج10- تقدري تستخدمين السيشوار والمكواه والتكسير ومع غسيل الشعر يرجع فرده ونعومتها
س11- هل استطيع عمل أي تسريحة أم الفرد لايجعل الشعر ينقاد للف والبوكلات؟
ج11- تستطيعين القيام بأي تسؤيحة وسيتجاوب الشعر معكي بكل مرونة.
س12-كم مدة بقاؤها على الشعر ومتى تغسل؟
ج12-تبقى على الشعر من 24 ساعة الى 30 حسب درجة خشونة الشعر.
س 13-أستطيع أن أصبغ الشعر بعد أستخدام الحنة؟
ج13- تستطيعين الصبغة بعد الحنة ب9 اشهر.
س14- هل حنة ندى ماس تفرد الشعر من اول مرة ام تتطلب استخدامها مرات ومرات حتى تفرد الشعر؟
ج14-حنة ندى ماس تفرد الشعر العادي والمموج وذو الخشونة المتوسطة من أول مرة ويتتطلب الشعر الخشن مرررة استخدام ا مرتين بين كل مرة 15 يوم فيصبح كالحريرررررر كشعر البيبي.
س15- هل الشعر الذي ينبت. ينبت مجعد وبه كسرة ؟ وهل تغطي الشيب؟
ج15- لا الشعر ينبت طبيعي جدا وبالعكس بعد استخدامها مرات كثيرة ينبت الشعر انعم من طبيعته ونعم تغطي الشيب تماما.
س16- هل حنة ندى ماس تظهر نتيجتها حال غسيلها ام تتطلب ايام الى ان تظهر النتيجة ؟
ج16-حنة ندى ماس حنة فرد طبيعية تعطى فور غسيلها نسبة فرد تصل الى ال 60 او ال 70%، ويقوم زيت ماس الزيت المعجزة مع استخدامه لمدة 15 يوم بأستكمال عملية الفرد حتى يبدو الشعر كالحرير.
هذا بالنسبة للشعر الخشن اما الشعر الناعم الكيرلي بمجرد الغسيل بتبان النتيجة 100% وبيتحسن ايضا أكثر وأكثر.
س17- بالنسبة للألوان اذا الشعر اسود واستخدمت الحنة البني او الباذنجاني هل يتغير اللون الى هذه الألوان؟
ج18-لا الحنة البني والباذنجاني عملتها خصيصا لذوات الشعر البنى والاحمر الغامق والبتذنجاني حتى احافظ على لون شعرهم ولايصير اسود.
اما اذا كان الشعر اسود وتبغينه بلون الحنة فماعليكي الا التفيح ببودرة الميش قبل استخدام الحنة وهذا مايؤكد خلوها كيميائيا.
ما أهمية أستخدام زيت ماس؟
له اهمية عظمى فى استكمال عملية الفرد فهو يفرد الشعر بنسبة 50%.
س19- حدثينا عن زيت ماس الزيت المعجزة؟
ج 19- هذا الزيت الررررائع هو زيت لفرد الشعر الكيرلي وجعله كالحرير فى خلال 3 شهور من استخدامه، ويطرى وينعم الشعر الخشن، ويكمل عملية الفرد بعد الحنة، ويعمل على نعومة وأطالة الشعل لانه خليط من زيوت هندية واعشاب المارو الهندية.
س20- هل ممكن طريقة الحنة بالتفصيل؟
ج 20 .*.طريقةالأستخـدام.*.
لازم يكون الشعر نظيف مافي لازيت ولا كريم .
تعملي استشوار مضبوط تخلي شعرك ناعم مره وللشعر الخشن مره استشوار + سيراميك جهاز معروف تبع الشعر.
افضل شي تعجني من الحنى قدر حاجتك بماء ساخن وتبدي بتقسيم الشعر الى خصل وسط وتحطي عليها الأعشاب وحاولي انك تشدي خصله الشعر تمام حتى تنتهي من عمل الشعر كله ثم تربطيه ذيل حصان ربطة محكمة.
تتركيه مكشوف فتره بسيطه حتى يجف تماما وبعد كذا تلفيه بسفره وتتركيه على شعرك يوم كامل في منتهى الامان.
نجي للخطوه الي بعدها بعد مرور 24 ساعه تغسلي شعرك بالماء فقط وبلسم ولا تحاولي تمشطيه.
الأفضل أستخدام حمام كريم مااس بالاعشاب وزيت كبد الحوت لتحصلى على شعر صحى بالاضافة للفرد و التنعيم 
س 21 ما اقوى الألوان بالنسبة للفرد 

ج21 اقوى الألوان بالنسبة للفرد اللون الأسود والباذنجانى ويليهم النى الغامق ثم البنى الفاتح 
البنى الفا تح يناسب الشعر الناعم المموج وليس الخشن مره






..

السعر 
العبوة المتوسطة ومعها زيت ماس 250 درهم
والعبوة الكبيرة ومعها الزيت ماس 400درهم
للتعرف على منتجات ندى ماس واسامي وارقام المندوبات 
السعر غير شامل مصاريف الشحن 
زورونا على موقعنا 
أو ابحثى على قوقل عن موقع منتجات ندى ماس

ملحوظه 
مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس

حبيباتي الكرام 
جاوبت على اسألة قد تخطر ببالكم وقد لاتخطر 

فأعرفكم طيبات لايرضيكم تعبي 
لن اجاوب على سؤال قد أجبت عليه بموضوعي 
ففضلا" وليس امرا" اقرأوا الموضوع جيدااختكم ومحبتكم في الله 

مع تحياتي 
مندوبة تسويق شركة ندى ماس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## gana bity (6 مارس 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (14 مارس 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (28 مارس 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (4 أبريل 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (11 أبريل 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (18 أبريل 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (27 أبريل 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (4 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (12 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (19 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (26 مايو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (2 يونيو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (9 يونيو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (25 يونيو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (15 يوليو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (3 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (13 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (3 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: سؤال وجواب حول حنة ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------

